# new feature? ip devices



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

Found new selection for ip devices in broadband setup menu. Says it gives devices on the network. None there but never seen this before . ?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I think it is just for PowerLine devices. It should at least report itself. Mine did.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

this is in broadband setup, not dishcomm, dishcomm finds receivers via powerline and reports itself with them.
there is a settings button in there that offers to enable or disable UPnP (Universal Plug n Play) and says it will discover ip devices on the network.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

You're right, I see it now. 

It doesn't seem to work. I know I have enabled UPnP on other devices.


----------

